# Trade Only - Screen Printer Required (BC Canada)



## EnigmaPromotion (Mar 23, 2010)

I am looking for a Screen Printer in BC Canada that deals with trade partners only on wholesale purchases.. any suggestions?


Thanks
Vanessa


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------

